# An alle Galaxy S3 Besitzer



## TacTic (31. August 2012)

Hiho,

wollte mal fragen, was euch an eurem S3 stört, wenn es überhaupt etwas gibt.

Vielleicht gibt es ja Probleme die mehrere Leute haben und vielleicht haben andere ja eine Lösung dafür gefunden. 

Mich stört z.B. dass die Kontakte immer wenn ich sie aufmache beim ersten scrollen ca. 1-2 Sekunden still stehen und sich nichts bewegt. Ich meine Hallo? Quadcore??
Ausserdem nervt mich EXTREM, dass der Bildschirm 1-2 Sekunden braucht um anzugehen, wenn ich die Hometaste drücke oder die Sperrtaste drücke (ja hab schon S-Voice deaktiviert).

Gibt noch ein paar Sachen, aber will das Handy ja nicht zu schlecht reden. xD
Na ok einer noch...   das Samsung Swype ist so schlecht, dass ich öfter kurz vorm durchdrehen bin.  >_<
Dabei war das Swype aufm Wave ganz ok. WAS IST DA LOS?  

So, jetzt interssiert mich ob ihr S3 Besitzer ähnliche, gleiche oder andere Probleme habt. ^^  Oder seid ihr komplett happy?


----------



## Zergoras (31. August 2012)

Mich nervt es, dass es ca. zwei Sekunden dauert, ehe die Kontakte geöffnet wurden. Außerdem nervt es mich, dass der Homescreen sich nach rechenintensiven Apps erst wieder aufbauen muss. Total unverständlich bei so ner CPU. Aber Jelly Bean kommt ja die Tage. Dann sollte es keine Performance Probleme mehr geben. Und der Homescreen dauert mir auch zu lange, ehe das Handy aufwacht.


----------



## ReaCT (31. August 2012)

Das mit dem langen aufwachen dauert, glaube ich, wegen der AMOLED Technologie so lange. Bei meinem ehemaligem S2 hats mich auch sehr gestört. Und die Homescreens bauen sich meist auf wenn der RAM knapp wird. Der Exynos müsste dafür flott genug sein.


----------



## Citynomad (31. August 2012)

Ein Telefon ist beim Arbeiten auch nur so schnell wie sein langsamstes Glied. Die Kontakte liegen auf dem internen Speicher und müssen dann erstmal in den RAM geladen werden. Das dauert! Und je mehr Kontakte und Kontaktbilder, umso länger dauert es. Schließlich können die nicht die ganze Zeit im RAM gehalten werden. Da würde auch n 5GHz Octacore nix helfen...

Deine 1-2 Sekunden für den Bildschirm, um anzugehen, sind etwa die Zeit die die CPU braucht um aus dem Tiefschlaf zu kommen und die geparkten Prozesse die zum Arbeiten gebraucht werden durchzuschauen und zu reaktivieren.

Das mit dem Homescreen ist das gleiche Phänomen wie mit den Kontakten. Um Arbeistspeicher für rechenintensive Prozesse freizugeben, wird auch der Inhalt des Homescreens aus dem RAM entfernt (vor allem Widgets und Thumbnails).

Gegen eure Probleme hätte nur mehr Arbeitsspeicher geholfen und genau an dem hat Samsung mal wieder gespart. Da können sie sich mit HTC in die gleiche Ecke zum Schämen stellen...


----------



## Poempel (31. August 2012)

Mich stört zusätzlich zu den oben genannten Punkten noch dass man (noch?) keine Apps auf die microSD verschieben kann. Auch werden Fotos die man mit Burst Shot gemacht hat intern gespeichert (wozu habe ich dann eine Class 10 Speicherkarte -.-). Und mich stört das die Rückseite so leicht zerkratzt. Ansonsten bin ich super zufrieden 

Ist es bei euch auch so dass das Menü öffnen ruckelt wenn das Wetter Widget gerade aktualisiert? Ist mir erst jetzt aufgefallen, weil mein Datenvolumen verbraucht ist.

Edit: ich kann sofort in den Kontakten scrollen


----------



## TacTic (31. August 2012)

also was das Aufwachen aus der tastensperre angeht, stellt sich die Frage warum es beim Wave ohne die kleinste Verzögerung funktioniert. es ist im selben Augenblick verfügbar in dem ich die taste drücke.
und ich glaub nicht dass die CPU da konstant auf Hochtouren läuft.


----------



## Iceananas (31. August 2012)

TacTic schrieb:


> also was das Aufwachen aus der tastensperre angeht, stellt sich die Frage warum es beim Wave ohne die kleinste Verzögerung funktioniert. es ist im selben Augenblick verfügbar in dem ich die taste drücke.
> und ich glaub nicht dass die CPU da konstant auf Hochtouren läuft.


 
Das müsste wirklich ein Softwareproblem sein. OLEDs lassen sich in millisekunden anschalten. Vielleicht liegts ja daran, dass dieser toll animierte Sperrbildschirm erstmal geladen werden muss.


----------



## timbo01 (31. August 2012)

Hab zwar kein S3 aber ich denke es gibt auch dafür Custom ROMS die das volle Potenzial des Handys ausschöpfen. z.B. längere Akkulaufzeit, Schönere Benutzeroberfläche und und und.


----------



## Poempel (31. August 2012)

Iceananas schrieb:


> Das müsste wirklich ein Softwareproblem sein. OLEDs lassen sich in millisekunden anschalten. Vielleicht liegts ja daran, dass dieser toll animierte Sperrbildschirm erstmal geladen werden muss.


 
Wenn man den abschaltet ist es genau so.


----------



## Mushroom (2. September 2012)

Nun ja, ich denk mal die Probleme liegen allesamt an Samsungs UI... CM10 oder andere JB-ROM aufspielen und das sollte alles gelöst sein


----------



## ile (4. September 2012)

Aggrokalypse1990 schrieb:
			
		

> Mich nervt es, dass es ca. zwei Sekunden dauert, ehe die Kontakte geöffnet wurden. Außerdem nervt es mich, dass der Homescreen sich nach rechenintensiven Apps erst wieder aufbauen muss. Total unverständlich bei so ner CPU. Aber Jelly Bean kommt ja die Tage. Dann sollte es keine Performance Probleme mehr geben. Und der Homescreen dauert mir auch zu lange, ehe das Handy aufwacht.



Tja, siehe da: 2 GB RAM zu verlangen ist wohl doch für einige sehr wichtig. Das mit dem Homescreengelade hat sich dann nämlich höchstwahrscheinlich erledigt. Komisch, dass das dann doch immer wieder einige für übertrieben halten...  



			
				Citynomad schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Telefon ist beim Arbeiten auch nur so schnell wie sein langsamstes Glied. Die Kontakte liegen auf dem internen Speicher und müssen dann erstmal in den RAM geladen werden. Das dauert! Und je mehr Kontakte und Kontaktbilder, umso länger dauert es. Schließlich können die nicht die ganze Zeit im RAM gehalten werden. Da würde auch n 5GHz Octacore nix helfen...
> 
> Deine 1-2 Sekunden für den Bildschirm, um anzugehen, sind etwa die Zeit die die CPU braucht um aus dem Tiefschlaf zu kommen und die geparkten Prozesse die zum Arbeiten gebraucht werden durchzuschauen und zu reaktivieren.
> 
> ...



 Wenns mehr RAM hätte, hätte ich es längst gekauft. So Heißt es: Weiter mit dem DHD ausharren und das Nexus 7 als Übergangsgerät nutzen...


----------

